# help choosing a paint color to go with ...



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

This couch : 










My floors are a light oak, so i'm really not sure what color to do, it has to contrast but im looking for something clean and calming, and something that makes the room look like it takes on a lot of light.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually think an analagous color scheme would work with your sofa, floor and cushions. Analagous colors are those next to each other on the color wheel. Here is a scheme showing your sofa, floor and cushion colors. The new color I propose for the wall is more of a sage green. You might want one of the tints shown rather than the full square at the top? The blend is from your sofa color to the proposed wall color. Just about any combination of colors in between would work for draperies.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I forgot the color wheel I built anchored to your sofa color at the top. The highest contract color is always the complimentary color which appears directly across on the color wheel. So a tint of that denim color would be another possibility for you to consider. Also, a popular interior color scheme is split complimentary which uses the colors on either side of the compliment. They do not have to be the same strength or in the same amounts.

And by the way, you might want to play with the free paint visualizers. You can either pick an image with a room close to yours and use the pre-masked areas to try paint color. Or, you can upload your own photo, spend a little time masking it. I use the one from Ben Moore most but Sherwin Williams and I am sure others have them.


----------



## Kristen0914 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think a light blue-gray would be very nice.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

wow, thank you guys for your input. I am actually, at this point, leaning towards an antique blue. That color wheel really helped me out!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

We're going with some light grays in our new house. Red oak floor stained Minwax 'Ipswitch Pine' (basically a medium stain). Walls painted in Sherwin Williams 'Alpaca' or 'Anew'. That will let the furniture, art and other accents set the tone for the room's overall color without interference. Or so the decorator has convinced me...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gray is in, and not only "gray gray", but grayer tones of colors you already like.

It's kind of hard to imagine a color that wouldn't go with that couch, since it's basically what people think of when they think "neutral". Whether you like blue, green, yellow or red, you can find a tone or shade of it that goes with that couch.


----------



## MrsJackson1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am seeing a calming blue for this room. It will look great with the couch and the floors, you won't regret it.


----------



## ThomasMead (Jul 19, 2013)

I would prefer blue colour.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The top color from MrsJackson's post is exactly the concept I was talking about - gray.


----------

